# Dodgy "Autosleeper" on ebay?



## 89182 (May 16, 2005)

Hi all,

I've just come across this item: Autosleeper?http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=130131888947&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=003 on evilbay (advertised as a Transit Autosleeper)

I used to have a 1990 Rambler and this looks nothing like a genuine Autosleeper to me - anyone care to comment?

cheers

Matt


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Looks like a 'home build' to me, albeit not a bad example, but if this is the case the advertiser is misrepresenting it.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Could be refurbished and a new paint job.


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Very iffy 8O .The best thing would be to ask Autosleeper. If they don't know then nobody will. H


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

homerdog said:


> Very iffy 8O .


Definitely .. and with a puny 2cc engine :lol:


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Quite  . I had a radio controled plane with the same engine :lol: :lol: H


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

I see it has sold for £3995 which is very low even for that year. I have been looking for an older van for my son and prices were still around £5995 - £8950 for anything between 1989 - 1993 that was a genuine Auto-sleeper. The decals didn't look quite right somehow.

Was it just my imagination or did the write up (phrasing & choice of words) remind anyone else of those 'special money making offers' from various businessmen in Nigeria 8O 


Maura


----------



## 89182 (May 16, 2005)

mauramac said:


> I see it has sold for £3995 which is very low even for that year. I have been looking for an older van for my son and prices were still around £5995 - £8950 for anything between 1989 - 1993 that was a genuine Auto-sleeper. The decals didn't look quite right somehow.
> 
> Was it just my imagination or did the write up (phrasing & choice of words) remind anyone else of those 'special money making offers' from various businessmen in Nigeria 8O
> 
> Maura


I'm surprised he got that for it - the friend of mine who was interested in it went to take a look, and it wasn't very good at all.

It's a homebuild (although not built by the current seller, who just bought it to tart up and sell quickly) - the seller sprays cars for a living. Apparently, the wings, sills and scuttle were full of filler (the wheel arches being almost solid fibreglass). There was paint bubbling all over the place where he'd rushed spraying the filler and it hadn't gone off properly and rust was already coming through in places. When the cab carpet was lifted, the floor was a rusty mess and the interior design was 'interesting' to say the least (who ever heard of a 'three berth' van where all three people had to share the same bed?!). The seller had bought the 'Autosleeper' decals and carefully worded his e-bay advert (he claimed to not know about the genuine manufacturer of the same name :wink: ).

To be honest, I pity whoever bought this van - it'll lbe a rusty mess in six months and isn't worth a fraction of it's ebay sale price. Just goes to show that ebay descriptions and photo's aren't worth a bean - buyer beware.

Matt


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

8O :? 8O 

Sounds errr 'interesting'.

Lets just hope it's not used to fill with nails, petrol, gas cans and aimed at an airport or any other place eh?


Maura


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> Lets just hope it's not used to fill with nails, petrol, gas cans and aimed at an airport or any other place eh?


By the sound of this one if they blew it up the victims would die of Asbestosis :lol:


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Geo said:


> By the sound of this one if they blew it up the victims would die of Asbestosis :lol:


Wicked :lol: :lol:


----------

